# Clippers



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I am looking for some good reliable clippers. I have been through a billon cheap pairs in the last couple years. Id like something easy to clean, and to use for the body. I have been using the Wahl adjustable clippers, but they are so hard to clean and reassemble.


----------



## IStand (Apr 14, 2018)

Price range? I have a virtually indestructible Andis 22360. But it was close to $200 with all of the attachments. It's very quiet considering how powerful it is.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I also use Andis - 2 speed model. You can get different size blades for what you need, and get the blades sharpened for repetitive use. Easy to switch blades, clean etc. I think I paid about $160 or so, but well worth it to me at least.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t know what I paid for mine, also andis and those suckers are tough! They have been dropped and once forgotten out in the rain  ran for a long time (since I make the kids clip their own fair Goats and also learn on others) and they are still kicking. Their blades are kinda spendy too but they do have the guards to go on them too. I haven’t gotten the guards yet but plan on it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Andis 2 speed here too.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I use the andis ultraedge. By far my favorite pair. I’ve tried oyster, wahl and other brands. All wore out after a few years. I’ve had my pair of andis for going on 3 years and they are still going strong.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Andis here too but I can remember which ones I have.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I use the Lister Star clippers. I love them except they don't make a blending blade for it. I believe the Andis has a blending blade. That is needed for breeder goats.


----------

